# fish eating each other



## andywalters_69 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have an 80 gallon community tank. at present i have 1 common pleco, 3 pepper cat fish, 10 neons, a silver shark and a Pearl Gourami. i recently added 3 sword tails but they all died within days. i thought it could just be that they were ill from the shop but this morning two neons where dead and half eaten on the bottom. could one of the other fish be eating them? if so which one would be the most likely?

thanks

o and i have tested the water a number of times and is ok.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Andy.:wave:

What are your water parameters and what size are all your fish? Have you notice anything unusual in the way all your fish behave? I expect fish to get eaten when they die.


----------



## andywalters_69 (Aug 8, 2007)

PH -6.7, KH - 2d, GH - 8d, NO2- 0, NO3 - 20

the temp is around 26C


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

andywalters_69 said:


> PH -6.7, KH - 2d, GH - 8d, NO2- 0, NO3 - 20
> 
> the temp is around 26C


What is your ammonia and what size are all your fish?


----------



## andywalters_69 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont have an amonia testing kit. would it be worth getting 1? and the neons are around an inch, the pelco, silver shark and gourmai are all around 3 inch and each of the catfish are around 2 inch. 

and a correction its 80 litres, 20 gallon sorry


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i would say like my other post a chineese hi fin banded shark is all ive heard of that looks like that, only that one isnt banded so it looks like some sort of chinese hi fin shark.


----------



## andywalters_69 (Aug 8, 2007)

ammonia levels in the tank are 0. did a large water change earlier tho and the fish are looking a lot more livly


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't know if this has anything to do with it, but Swordtails are livebearers, and I believe they very much prefer hard water, yours is soft.

The Neons are generally quite sensitive fish, many users have had ''omg dead tetra'' problems - especially if they're not acclimated properly.

Sorry to hear about the fish loss, hope things work out next time.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

blueblue48 said:


> i would say like my other post a chineese hi fin banded shark is all ive heard of that looks like that, only that one isnt banded so it looks like some sort of chinese hi fin shark.


What are you talking about?:question: I'm confused. I've never seen a name Chinese hifin banded shark in this thread.:?

Andywalters: Please get an ammonia test kit. It is essential that you must know your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. None of your fish are deemed to eat their fellow tankmates. Your neons must have died from ammonia poisoning and eventually eaten by their fellow tankmates. I forgot to include one more question. How did you acclimate your new fish?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL im really sorry ill delete that, see i have mozilla and i open a bunch of tabs, i must have posted in the wrong tab. wow i feel kinda dumb


----------

